# Action Sequence anyone?



## Ta-graphy (Feb 16, 2010)

This is my first thread here so whoopee for me haha

I've been dabbling in action sequence recently, im still trying to get the hang of it, ive only done this for skating, 

i was thinking of trying this for soccer(penalty kicks) or doing this at a basketball game when he has to do free throws from fouls.

anyways enjoy!
Feel free to post your own action sequence of anything or share some tips!

I forgot this is a forum so i cant post HTML here are some links

Latest AS photo
Flickr Photo Download: stonegate quarterpipe

this one is a panoramic
its too big to feature here so here is the link
skate away brahh by ~nickteezy408 on deviantART

The only problem with this one is that the person decided to not be gnarly this run and do tricks, i'll try to find some good skaters in the near future.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Feb 16, 2010)

Post the pics. People really dont follow links


----------



## Ta-graphy (Feb 16, 2010)

Misfitlimp said:


> Post the pics. People really dont follow links



thanks for the tip!

i guess i'll up to Photobucket blech

heres the first photo






and heres the 2nd





If you wanna see the bigger HI res versions just click the links above


----------



## DH Messiah (Mar 24, 2010)

Ta-graphy said:


> Misfitlimp said:
> 
> 
> > Post the pics. People really dont follow links
> ...


Dude, your sequences are awesome!:thumbup: I really want to put together some just like that but with the subject being a mountainbiker. Can you plz give me some tips on what software u are using, and how i can accomplish something just like that.
Im not sure on how to post pics on here, otherwise i would have included the pics i'm talking about.
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 24, 2010)

the cutting and pasting is good but both of those pictures are boring and have the potential to be good. There also both a bit dark.


----------

